# كلام رجالى : حاجات متقولهاش لمراتك 2



## marcelino (12 ديسمبر 2012)

استكمالا للموضوع دة كلام رجالى : حاجات متقولهاش لمراتك 

المجموعه التانيه :

+ ماتعيطيش بقى .. الستات مش محتاجين مجهود علشان يعيطوا ويبكوا فالعمليه مش ناقصاك علشان تفهمها هى المفروض تحس بأيه وماتحسش بأيه .. خليك جنبها و أمسحلها دموعها .. 

+ لو سألتك مراتك نفسك تعرف هى عايزه ايه فى عيد ميلادها .. ماتقولهاش انا عارف انا هجيبلك ايه خلاص :new6:

+ لما مراتك تسألك ليه ماجبتليش الهديه اللى قولتلك عليها .. ياريت الرد ميكونش أصلى نسيت انتى قولتيلى ايه :2:

+ ما تقولش ابدا تحت أى ظرف .. ايه دة انتى هتلبسى دة ؟؟!! 

+ ما تحاولش تُطلق دعابه مرحه وتقول يا ترى مين هايدفع تمن العشا انهارده .. :new6:

+ ما تعملش ذكى وتسألها لما تطلب جذمه جديده .. مال جذمتك القديمه ؟؟ !!! :fun_lol:

+ ياريت متسألش عن تكاليف الحاجات قبل ما يتقالك ..

+ وليه نخرج ونلبس ونتعب نفسنا . احنا نقعد وانا هعملك الفيشار :new6: ( برنس اوى يا اخويا ههههه)

+ بيتهيألى محتاجين نعمل ريجيم مع بعض :2:

+ أنتى جيبتى شامبو جديد ؟؟ أصل شعرك بقى منكوش :fun_lol:

+ انا خارج مع أصحابى الليله .. تحبى تيجي ؟؟

+ مش المفروض كنتى تشترى تى شيرت أكبر شويه بدل الصغير ده ؟؟

+ أكيد مش متوقعه انى هادفع فلوس الحاجات دى كلها !!

+ أطلبى أى حاجه فى المطعم دة الا شرائح اللحمه :fun_lol:

+ ليه بتبصيلى بصه غريبه دايما؟؟ (( ليه قرد ؟ :new6

+ اسف .. المحادثه دى للرجاله بس مش هاتفهميها ..

+ بتتكلمى كتير ليه .. ؟؟ 

+ ممكن أضربك لو حبيت

+ ماكلمتكيش انهارده علشان كنت مشغول ..

+ معنديش وقت ليكي دلوقتى ..


 +++++


يلا كفايه كدا استنوا المجموعه التالته ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بجد يا ميلو كنت عاوزة اقطبس نقط كتير ياااااااه لو كل الرجاله تعمل بالكلام ده فعلا الكلام ده بيتقال كتير اوووووووى 
وخصوصا لما بعزمنى على اكل ونطلب دليفرى يقولى مين هيدفع *:fun_lol:
*ميرسى يا ميلو للموضوع الاكثر من رائع *​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 ديسمبر 2012)

صبرني يارب
علي كده الواحد ملاك​


----------



## marcelino (12 ديسمبر 2012)

فى الحقيقه انا بقول عبارات كتيره من المجموعه الاخيره دى بس مش هقولها علشان الشكل العام بس بتاعى هههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مين ده اللي  مش يقول كده
اماااال اسمووووو راجل والجنس الخشن ليه

عشان لسانو اللي بينقط عسللل ده
شكراا ع الموضوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بجد يا ميلو كنت عاوزة اقطبس نقط كتير ياااااااه لو كل الرجاله تعمل بالكلام ده فعلا الكلام ده بيتقال كتير اوووووووى
> وخصوصا لما بعزمنى على اكل ونطلب دليفرى يقولى مين هيدفع *:fun_lol:
> *ميرسى يا ميلو للموضوع الاكثر من رائع *​



مين دي اللي تعمل يا ختي:t19:
انتي لو جبتي الحجر هيتعلمممم انما هما ابدااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مين دي اللي تعمل يا ختي:t19:
> انتي لو جبتي الحجر هيتعلمممم انما هما ابدااااا


*هههههههههههه ادينا بنحاول يا لولو ويمكن انا عن نفسى هخلى جوزى يقرا الموضوع لعلا وعسى 
وبعدين علم فى المتبلم يصبح ناسى :fun_lol:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه ادينا بنحاول يا لولو ويمكن انا عن نفسى هخلى جوزى يقرا الموضوع لعلا وعسى
> وبعدين علم فى المتبلم يصبح ناسى :fun_lol:*​



هههههه فكره برضو


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اكتر حاجة ممكن تضايقنى كلمة انتى هتخرجى باللبس ده ؟ 
بتحسسنى انها خارجة بلبس البيت او لابسه حاجة عيب :smile02
طيب ما انت اتجوزتها وعارف طريقة لبسها من قبل ماتتجوزها 

موضوع مين هيدفع ده مش بيستفزنى اوى يعنى لانى ممكن انا ادفع عادى المهم اجيب اللى انا عايزاه :smile02 وساعتها ده هيستفزة اكتر وهو المطلوب اثباته :smile02:smile02:smile02

موضوع جميل يامارسلينو


----------



## Desert Rose (13 ديسمبر 2012)

اه نسيت اقول كمان ان من الحاجات المستفزة اوى هى موضوع نعمل ريجيم مع بعض ومتعيطيش بقا ديه ( على فكرة الكلمة ديه بتضايق من اى حد سواء من راجل او بنت ) لان انا لما اكون عايزة اعيط سيبونى اعيط لان العياط هيريحنى 
انما كتم العياط والزعل هيضايقنى اكتر 
وبعدين واحدة بتعيط تبطل عياط ازاى لما تقولها متعيطيش ؟ هتدوس على زرار توقف مثلا ؟ :smile02:smile02


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا اكتر حاجة ممكن تضايقنى كلمة انتى هتخرجى باللبس ده ؟
> بتحسسنى انها خارجة بلبس البيت او لابسه حاجة عيب :smile02
> طيب ما انت اتجوزتها وعارف طريقة لبسها من قبل ماتتجوزها
> 
> ...



مين قالهالك قبل كده؟ قولي قولي ماتخافيش شكلك شايلة كتير يا انجل


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكله جه على الجرح الموضوع دة​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> + ما تقولش ابدا تحت أى ظرف .. ايه دة انتى هتلبسى دة ؟؟!!
> 
> + وليه نخرج ونلبس ونتعب نفسنا . احنا نقعد وانا هعملك الفيشار :new6: ( برنس اوى يا اخويا ههههه)
> 
> ...



*مفيش راجل مبيقولش الكلام دة .. دى حاجات فى الجينات عندهم تقريبا  

لو حد يعرف راجل مبيقولش كدة يقوله بابا مستنيه يوم الجمعة الساعة 7 :smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مفيش راجل مبيقولش الكلام دة .. دى حاجات فى الجينات عندهم تقريبا
> 
> لو حد يعرف راجل مبيقولش كدة يقوله بابا مستنيه يوم الجمعة الساعة 7 :smile02*


*هههههههههههه ريحى دماغك يا شقاوة يبقى هتعنسى يا قلبى 
*​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مفيش راجل مبيقولش الكلام دة .. دى حاجات فى الجينات عندهم تقريبا
> 
> لو حد يعرف راجل مبيقولش كدة يقوله بابا مستنيه يوم الجمعة الساعة 7 :smile02*



انتى بتتكلمى كتير ليه ؟؟؟:act31:

الكلمه دى استحاله متتقالش لبنت

لازم تتقال وغصب عن الراجل بيقولها

انا افتكر انى لما قولتها كذا مره كنت حاسس اوى بقله الذوق فيها

بس فعلا خرجت لا اراديا لانى خلاص كنت هانفجررر من الكلام اللى ورا بعضه

لازم حد يشد الفيشه علشان يفصل المذياع ده :act31:​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بجد يا ميلو كنت عاوزة اقطبس نقط كتير ياااااااه لو كل الرجاله تعمل بالكلام ده فعلا الكلام ده بيتقال كتير اوووووووى
> وخصوصا لما بعزمنى على اكل ونطلب دليفرى يقولى مين هيدفع *:fun_lol:
> *ميرسى يا ميلو للموضوع الاكثر من رائع *​




وهو ذنب عليه يدفع كل مره يعنى :smile02​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> صبرني يارب
> علي كده الواحد ملاك​




مساء الخير يا ملاك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> وهو ذنب عليه يدفع كل مره يعنى :smile02​


*على فكرة معنديش مانع انى ادفع بس ساعتها هيبقى شكله وحش اوووووووى هو اصلا مش هيخلينى ادفع اكيد بس مش عارفة لازمتها ايه الكلمة جايز زى ما بتقول كدا بتخرج لا ارادى منك يمكن *​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مين ده اللي  مش يقول كده
> اماااال اسمووووو راجل والجنس الخشن ليه
> 
> عشان لسانو اللي بينقط عسللل ده
> شكراا ع الموضوع




و انتى ازيك ؟ :nunu0000:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه ريحى دماغك يا شقاوة يبقى هتعنسى يا قلبى
> *​



*يبشرك بالخير ربنا :smile02*



marcelino قال:


> انتى بتتكلمى كتير ليه ؟؟؟:act31:
> 
> الكلمه دى استحاله متتقالش لبنت
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه و شهد شاهد من اهلها
اهو كل الشباب بيقولوها فعلا .. المصيبة بقا لو البنت سكتت يقولها مالك ؟؟ فيكى حاجة غلط :t7: .. تقريبا بيبقو اتعودو على الرغى :smile02

بامانة يا ميلو فيه شباب ببقى هموت و اقوله ابوس ايدك اسكت .. كان زمان البنات رغاية دلوقتى الشباب اخدو العلم منهم و بيكافحو فى الرغى و ماشاء الله ناجحين عن جدارة :smile02*


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا اكتر حاجة ممكن تضايقنى كلمة انتى هتخرجى باللبس ده ؟
> بتحسسنى انها خارجة بلبس البيت او لابسه حاجة عيب :smile02
> طيب ما انت اتجوزتها وعارف طريقة لبسها من قبل ماتتجوزها
> 
> ...





Angel.Eyes قال:


> اه نسيت اقول كمان ان من الحاجات المستفزة اوى هى موضوع نعمل ريجيم مع بعض ومتعيطيش بقا ديه ( على فكرة الكلمة ديه بتضايق من اى حد سواء من راجل او بنت ) لان انا لما اكون عايزة اعيط سيبونى اعيط لان العياط هيريحنى
> انما كتم العياط والزعل هيضايقنى اكتر
> وبعدين واحدة بتعيط تبطل عياط ازاى لما تقولها متعيطيش ؟ هتدوس على زرار توقف مثلا ؟ :smile02:smile02




زى ما يكون الموضوع متفصل عليكي  :gy0000:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*المصيبة بقا لو البنت سكتت يقولها مالك ؟؟ فيكى حاجة غلط :t7: .. تقريبا بيبقو اتعودو على الرغى*
*هههههههههه كلامك صح جدا يا شقاوة بتحصل معايا صدقينى لاكدا عجبهم ولاكدا عجبهم يوم ما ابطل رغى يقعد يقولى ايه الهدوء اللى انتى فيه ده اقوله مش عاجبك كدا ولاكدا يقولى لا اتعودت على رغيك ههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يبشرك بالخير ربنا :smile02*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




لعن الله الرغى والرغاييييييييين ld:

انا قربت اشاور بايدي من قله الكلام هههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لعن الله الرغى والرغاييييييييين ld:
> 
> انا قربت اشاور بايدي من قله الكلام هههههه​


*هههههههههه على فكرة قلة الكلام برده حاجة بتضايق الست زيها زى الرغى يعنى اما الواحدة تكون متجوزة واحد قاعد طول النهار مبينطقش بكلمة تفتكر كدا حلو بالعكس دى هتكره نفسها ومش بعيد ترفع عليه قضية خلع :t26:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه على فكرة قلة الكلام برده حاجة بتضايق الست زيها زى الرغى يعنى اما الواحدة تكون متجوزة واحد قاعد طول النهار مبينطقش بكلمة تفتكر كدا حلو بالعكس دى هتكره نفسها ومش بعيد ترفع عليه قضية خلع :t26:*​


ههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه على فكرة قلة الكلام برده حاجة بتضايق الست زيها زى الرغى يعنى اما الواحدة تكون متجوزة واحد قاعد طول النهار مبينطقش بكلمة تفتكر كدا حلو بالعكس دى هتكره نفسها ومش بعيد ترفع عليه قضية خلع :t26:*​




وانا مالى انااااا

انا مش بحب اتكلم كتير انا حر

هى عايزة ترغى تكلم نفسها :smile02​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> وانا مالى انااااا
> 
> انا مش بحب اتكلم كتير انا حر
> 
> هى عايزة ترغى تكلم نفسها :smile02​



وتظلمها معاك ليه
خدها خرساء وهات يا اشارات انتو اللتنين ولا تشتكي منك ولا انت منها:smile02


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه كلامك صح جدا يا شقاوة بتحصل معايا صدقينى لاكدا عجبهم ولاكدا عجبهم يوم ما ابطل رغى يقعد يقولى ايه الهدوء اللى انتى فيه ده اقوله مش عاجبك كدا ولاكدا يقولى لا اتعودت على رغيك ههههههههه*​



*ههههههه ايوة مفيش فايدة مفيش حاجة بتعجب 
انا لو قعدت هادية شوية الناس كلها بتقلق :smile02 و لو اتكلمت يقولولى ياريتنا مافوقناكى .. ما انا كنت ساكتة :act31:*



marcelino قال:


> لعن الله الرغى والرغاييييييييين ld:
> 
> انا قربت اشاور بايدي من قله الكلام هههههه​



*هههههههههه انا بقترح عليك تتكلم دلوقتى .. لان بعد الجواز كدة كدة فيه الخرس الزوجى الاتنين بيتخرسو فالحقلك شوية رغى دلوقتى متوفر بالاسواق :smile02*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه على فكرة قلة الكلام برده حاجة بتضايق الست زيها زى الرغى يعنى اما الواحدة تكون متجوزة واحد قاعد طول النهار مبينطقش بكلمة تفتكر كدا حلو بالعكس دى هتكره نفسها ومش بعيد ترفع عليه قضية خلع :t26:*​



*عشان نبقى واضحين .. لو فاكرة الراجل هيزعل من الخلع .. ابسلوتلى .. دة هيعمل فرح :smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> وانا مالى انااااا
> 
> انا مش بحب اتكلم كتير انا حر
> 
> هى عايزة ترغى تكلم نفسها :smile02​


*دى امها دعيالها فى ليلة القدر :gy0000:*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*نسيت شيء يا مارسلينو! *

*+ هو الحمام فين؟! *

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*دا الحمام - بيخلي الامور تقعد في مكانها ...والست هانم عارفة كده! طب ليه الحمام؟! لانه:*

*1- حتلحق تشوف موبايلك ومين الي بعثلك عليه*
*2- حتلحق تهرب من موضوع اتفتح وانت اتحرجت منه*
*3- حتلحق تهرب من الدفع لو كنت انت الفريسة...*

*والى اخره.....*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
صح يا فادي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههه ايوة مفيش فايدة مفيش حاجة بتعجب
> انا لو قعدت هادية شوية الناس كلها بتقلق :smile02 و لو اتكلمت يقولولى ياريتنا مافوقناكى .. ما انا كنت ساكتة :act31:*
> 
> *طب نولع فى نفسنا بقا علشان نعجبهم ولا نعمل ايه *​ ​ *هههههههههه انا بقترح عليك تتكلم دلوقتى .. لان بعد الجواز كدة كدة فيه الخرس الزوجى الاتنين بيتخرسو فالحقلك شوية رغى دلوقتى متوفر بالاسواق :smile02*
> ...


*لا فى حالة قلة الكلام المميته دى هى اللى هتعمل لولوووووووووولى فرح :giveup:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 ديسمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *نسيت شيء يا مارسلينو! *
> 
> *+ هو الحمام فين؟! *
> 
> ...



*خبرة يا نااااااااااااس خبرة :smile02*



> *خرس زوجى ايه يا شقاوة انتى متعرفيش حاجة امال الخناق عملوه ليه *



*لا ماهو يا ساكتين يا بيتخانقو مفيش اوبشن تالت :t7:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا ماهو يا ساكتين يا بيتخانقو مفيش اوبشن تالت :t7:*


*ههههههههههه ياما بيضربوا فى بعض :fun_lol:*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 ديسمبر 2012)

> *خبرة يا نااااااااااااس خبرة :smile02*





*انا اعطيت براءة اختراع لاخرين ....انا راحت علي...ههههههه*



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Strident (14 ديسمبر 2012)

معلش عشان دول بالذات فعلاً ممكن بسهولة جداً يطلعوا...لا إرادياً...
حد يقول لي كده رد الفعل الصح في المواقف دي ايه؟



marcelino قال:


> المجموعه التانيه :
> 
> + أكيد مش متوقعه انى هادفع فلوس الحاجات دى كلها !!
> 
> ...



طبيعي ابقى عايز اعرف الحاجة هتتكلف كام....طب اعرف ازاي؟ ماهو انا مش عايز انزل مثلاً والاقي الفلوس اللي في جيبي مش مكفية  لاني مش عامل حسابي



marcelino قال:


> + أنتى جيبتى شامبو جديد ؟؟ أصل شعرك بقى منكوش :fun_lol:
> ​



طب لو شكلها فيه حاجة جديدة وغريبة....سواء حلوة او وحشة....لا ارادياً هاسأل...



marcelino قال:


> + اسف .. المحادثه دى للرجاله بس مش هاتفهميها ..​



طب ما فعلاً....طب حلها ايه دي؟



marcelino قال:


> + ماكلمتكيش انهارده علشان كنت مشغول ..
> 
> + معنديش وقت ليكي دلوقتى ..
> ​



اهي دي القاتلة بقى....ممكن ابقى انا فعلاً مزنوق في حاجة ولا معايا حاجة في ايدي، وهي مصرة دلوقتي حالاً تعرف فيه ايه...طب اخلص طيب....او طبيعي لما ما اكلمهاش اكون كنت مشغول....ولو انا لسه مشغول مش هافكر قبل ما الرد يطلع (لاني مشغول)


لا حلوا لنا المواقف دي بقى....نعمل فيها ايه؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 ديسمبر 2012)

> طبيعي ابقى عايز اعرف الحاجة هتتكلف كام....طب اعرف ازاي؟ ماهو انا مش عايز انزل مثلاً والاقي الفلوس اللي في جيبي مش مكفية  لاني مش عامل حسابي


*
تقولها ببساطة : حبيبتى اعمل حسابى فى كام و انا نازل ؟ .. هى هتفهم انك بتقولها التمن كام و هتقولك ..
*


> طب لو شكلها فيه حاجة جديدة وغريبة....سواء حلوة او وحشة....لا ارادياً هاسأل...


*
طبيعى تسأل اللى مش طبيعى انك تحرجها .. تقولها مثلا : حبيبتى هو فيه حاجة جديدة فى شكلك انهاردة ؟ .. هى هتقولك اة ايه رأيك .. تقولها : انتى جميلة فى كل الاحوال بس امبارح كنتى احلى .. بس خلاص هى فهمت ان الشكل دة مش عاجبك .. 
*


> طب ما فعلاً....طب حلها ايه دي؟



*للعلم 98% من كلام الرجالة اللى بتبقو فاكرين انكم بتتكلمو على المتغطى و عاملين فتكيين اوى البنات بتبقى فهماه و عاملين مش فاهمين :t33: .. و من غشامة الشباب انهم بيصدقو ان البنات مش فاهمة بجد :smil12: .. حاجة انت عايز تغطى و متقولش التفاصيل قول عنوان مبهم مثلا ابدًا موضوع فى الشغل او دة مشكلة بين اتنين صحابى متشغليش بالك و تغير الموضوع فى ساعتها و يفضل تبقى الجملة اللى وراها مجاملة ظريفة لجمالها او شكلها او غيره :t33: .. ساعتها هى هتفهم انك بتوه و خلاص
*



> اهي دي القاتلة بقى....ممكن ابقى انا فعلاً مزنوق في حاجة ولا معايا حاجة في ايدي، وهي مصرة دلوقتي حالاً تعرف فيه ايه...طب اخلص طيب....او طبيعي لما ما اكلمهاش اكون كنت مشغول....ولو انا لسه مشغول مش هافكر قبل ما الرد يطلع (لاني مشغول)


*
على فكرة البنت كمان مش بتبقى فاضية لجلالتك 24/7 .. طبيعى لو بتشتغل او مع عيلتها او حتى تنضيف البيت و مع ذلك بتلاقيلك وقت دقيقة او اتنين تكلمك فيهم .. و وسط انشغال حضراتكم بالشغل بتلاقو دقيقة ولا اتنين تهزرو مع سكرتيرة ولا مع زميلة تحت بند مجاملات اجتماعية .. فدة عذر اقبح من ذنب و ضيف عليه انه قلة ذوق :beee:

لو مشغول على الاخر تكتفى برسالة قصيرة عشان مترغيش فيها كلمة او كلمتين .. وحشتينى .. بحبك .. مفتقدك اى حاجة من هذا القبيل .. ابقى احسب كدة الكلمة دى هتاخد كام ثانية فى كتابتها ؟؟ 

لو هى اتصلت و انت مشغول .. تقدر تقول كلمتين من اللى فوق برضه و تستأذن بهدوء :حبيبتى مش عارف اركز معاكى معلش من اللى حواليا وحشانى اوى عايز اكلمك و مش عارف .. هكلمك اول ما ابقى لوحدى ... و تانى يوم قولها انك مبقتش لوحدك و الناس على دماغك و الكلام الكتير دة و هى هتفهم انك نسيت و خلاص خلصنا :smil12:


بالنسبة للجملة الشهيرة بتاعتكم اصل الكلام بيطلع لا اراديًا .. صدقونى لو كل بنت قالت اللى بيجى فى دماغها لا اراديًا هتتمرمطو :t33: خصوصا ان ربنا اخد من البنات الطول و اداهم طولة اللسان و هما اللى بيسكتو .. اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد :yaka:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

افتحي موضوع سميه  حلول لاسئله الشباب
 مع الاستاذه والخبيييره شقاااوه
هتفدييييهم  كتييييير


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> طبيعى تسأل اللى مش طبيعى انك تحرجها .. تقولها مثلا : حبيبتى هو فيه حاجة جديدة فى شكلك انهاردة ؟ .. هى هتقولك اة ايه رأيك .. تقولها : انتى جميلة فى كل الاحوال بس امبارح كنتى احلى .. بس خلاص هى فهمت ان الشكل دة مش عاجبك ..
> *




يا سلاااااام؟ وخلصت كده؟
ماهي فهمت ان الشكل مش عاجبني فهتعمل مناحة...

ايه مش حلو؟ امبارح احلى؟ وتقوم مفتوحة في العياط!



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *للعلم 98% من كلام الرجالة اللى بتبقو فاكرين انكم بتتكلمو على المتغطى و عاملين فتكيين اوى البنات بتبقى فهماه و عاملين مش فاهمين :t33: .. و من غشامة الشباب انهم بيصدقو ان البنات مش فاهمة بجد :smil12: .. حاجة انت عايز تغطى و متقولش التفاصيل قول عنوان مبهم مثلا ابدًا موضوع فى الشغل او دة مشكلة بين اتنين صحابى متشغليش بالك و تغير الموضوع فى ساعتها و يفضل تبقى الجملة اللى وراها مجاملة ظريفة لجمالها او شكلها او غيره :t33: .. ساعتها هى هتفهم انك بتوه و خلاص
> *



نفس المشكلة....ماهي فهمت اني باتوه فمش هتسيبني بقى...لازم تعرف...



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> على فكرة البنت كمان مش بتبقى فاضية لجلالتك 24/7 .. طبيعى لو بتشتغل او مع عيلتها او حتى تنضيف البيت و مع ذلك بتلاقيلك وقت دقيقة او اتنين تكلمك فيهم .. و وسط انشغال حضراتكم بالشغل بتلاقو دقيقة ولا اتنين تهزرو مع سكرتيرة ولا مع زميلة تحت بند مجاملات اجتماعية .. فدة عذر اقبح من ذنب و ضيف عليه انه قلة ذوق :beee:
> 
> لو مشغول على الاخر تكتفى برسالة قصيرة عشان مترغيش فيها كلمة او كلمتين .. وحشتينى .. بحبك .. مفتقدك اى حاجة من هذا القبيل .. ابقى احسب كدة الكلمة دى هتاخد كام ثانية فى كتابتها ؟؟
> ...


*

ماهي دايماً المشكلة لما هي تفهم ... هتفهم اني نسيت وهتطلعه عليا..

طب وهو انا طلبت منها انها تكلمني وهي عند عيلتها؟ هل لو هي ما اتكلمتش يعني...
هاتقمص بالليل واقول لها ماكلمتينيش ليه؟ هاقول بكل بساطة...اكيد انشغلت!



sha2awet 2alam قال:




بالنسبة للجملة الشهيرة بتاعتكم اصل الكلام بيطلع لا اراديًا .. صدقونى لو كل بنت قالت اللى بيجى فى دماغها لا اراديًا هتتمرمطو :t33: خصوصا ان ربنا اخد من البنات الطول و اداهم طولة اللسان و هما اللى بيسكتو .. اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد :yaka:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


>



خلاص يا ستي احنا معندناش القدرة نتحكم في كلامنا  زيكو ... راعونا بقى


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2012)

فيه مفردات كده ياجونى  تحت اى ظرف مينفعش تتقال لانها بتقفلنا منكو نهائى وبتضايق جدا وبتأثر فى النفسية حتى لو مش بان ده على المدى القريب 
زى :شكلك وحش انهارده ( خلى بالك ان استخدام الكلمة السلبية اللى هى ( مش حلو ) افضل بكتير ( وان كانت مش كويسة بردو ) بس افضل من كلمة وحش :fun_oops: 
ممكن تقولها على فكرة كنتى احلى امبارح ( هى ليها نفس المعنى ) انما ودن الست مش بتحب تسمع مفردات معينة بتجيب اكتئاب زى مش حلو ووحش وبشع ومنكوش وشعرك وحش والمكياج وحش اوى 
واللون ده وحش عليكى 
وعلى فكرة ده علم نفس يعنى مش بس الست اللى مش بتحب تسمع الكلام ده كل الناس فيه مفردات ده معينة تخض وتجيب ازمة نفسية لو اتقالتلهم 

مثلا هديك مثال وانت هتفهمنى فى بعض الدول الاجنبية هتلاقى اسعار الحاجات بالمنظر ده 1.99$ دولار و99 سنت ايه انشاء الله ال 99 سنت دول ؟ مع ان فيه دول مش عندها coin اسمها سنت اصلا علشان الراجل يديهالك باقى 

بس وقع الكلمة بتاعه 1.99 $ افضل على اللى بيسمع او بيشوف ( المستهلك يعنى ) من ما تقوله 2 $ كده مرة واحدة 
ده مثل يعنى 

كلمة انا مش فاضيلك دلوقتى ديه كلمة وحشة اوى ( ده انا اخويا لما بيقولهالى بتضايق ) لانها المفروض تكون اولوية عندك 
طيب ديه تيجى ازاى وانت مشغول فعلا فى الشغل ومش قادر تتكلم 
تقولها انك مشغول بس تفرق فى الطريقة 
بدل ماتقول مش فاضيلك 
تقولها معلش ياحبيبتى الكلام اللى بتقوليه ده مهم اوى وانا عايز اسمعه واناقشة معاكى هكلمك اول ما افضى من اللى معايا واسمعك بقا بكل تركيز 

يلا ادينا بنعلم ببلاش اهو وياريت نافع :bomb::bomb:


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسي للمشاركة يا انجل...



Angel.Eyes قال:


> فيه مفردات كده ياجونى  تحت اى ظرف مينفعش تتقال لانها بتقفلنا منكو نهائى وبتضايق جدا وبتأثر فى النفسية حتى لو مش بان ده على المدى القريب
> زى :شكلك وحش انهارده ( خلى بالك ان استخدام الكلمة السلبية اللى هى ( مش حلو ) افضل بكتير ( وان كانت مش كويسة بردو ) بس افضل من كلمة وحش :fun_oops:
> ممكن تقولها على فكرة كنتى احلى امبارح ( هى ليها نفس المعنى ) انما ودن الست مش بتحب تسمع مفردات معينة بتجيب اكتئاب زى مش حلو ووحش وبشع ومنكوش وشعرك وحش والمكياج وحش اوى
> واللون ده وحش عليكى
> ...



اهو انا واحد ما بتخيلش عليا خالص 1.99$ دي ... اموت واعرف بيعملوها ليه 

انا فاكرها حركة حد عملها مرة بهزار والناس بتقلده....اصل مش ممكن يعني اي حد هتفرق معاه fall for it 

بس بجد هو لما حد يقول شكلك احلى امبارح....مش برضو هتعيطي وتتضايقي زي كانه قال شكلك وحش النهاردة؟ ماهو كود لنفس المعنى برضو 



Angel.Eyes قال:


> كلمة انا مش فاضيلك دلوقتى ديه كلمة وحشة اوى ( ده انا اخويا لما بيقولهالى بتضايق ) لانها المفروض تكون اولوية عندك
> طيب ديه تيجى ازاى وانت مشغول فعلا فى الشغل ومش قادر تتكلم
> تقولها انك مشغول بس تفرق فى الطريقة
> بدل ماتقول مش فاضيلك
> ...



وجهة نظر برضو 
ولو ان انا لو حد عملها معايا (اخر سطرين دول) هاقول له طب بدل ما تاكل بعقلي حلاوة قول لي مش فاضيلك وخلاص مش هنقعد نضحك على بعض 



Angel.Eyes قال:


> يلا ادينا بنعلم ببلاش اهو وياريت نافع :bomb::bomb:
> [/COLOR]



مرسيييي يا انجل ...
ليه بس حكمتي انه مش نافع؟


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> اهو انا واحد ما بتخيلش عليا خالص 1.99$ دي ... اموت واعرف بيعملوها ليه
> 
> انا فاكرها حركة حد عملها مرة بهزار والناس بتقلده....اصل مش ممكن يعني اي حد هتفرق معاه fall for it



no actually some people fall for it 
وانا منهم احيانا :smile02:smile02
بس على فكرة لما تكون بتعمل shopping وهتشترى حاجات كتير بالاسعار ديه بالشكل ده بتعمل فرق صدقنى فى الفلوس اللى هتدفعها فى الاخر اسألنى انا علشان انا shopping expert :smile02:smile02





> بس بجد هو لما حد يقول شكلك احلى امبارح....مش برضو هتعيطي وتتضايقي زي كانه قال شكلك وحش النهاردة؟ ماهو كود لنفس المعنى برضو



ايوة انا قولتلك هى تحمل نفس المعنى بس الكلمة نفسا تفرق 
يعنى لما تقول : ايه ده ؟ شكلك وحش انهارده التسريحة ديه وحشة عليكى 
غير لما تقول : على فكرة انتى حلوة على طول وانهارده زى القمر بس امبارح كنتى احلى , يمكن تسريحة شعرك امبارح كانت لايقة عليكى اكتر ؟ 
there is a hugggggggggggggge difference 
 



> وجهة نظر برضو
> ولو ان انا لو حد عملها معايا (اخر سطرين دول) هاقول له طب بدل ما تاكل بعقلي حلاوة قول لي مش فاضيلك وخلاص مش هنقعد نضحك على بعض



انت بتفكر بعقلية الراجل وعايز تطبقها على البنت ؟
لا مش صح انت بتفكر بطريقة غيرها ده غير ان اللى هيقولك كده لو كان واحد صاحبك ولا زميلك مش هتفرق معاك اوى لو قالك مش فاضيلك مش هتجرحك يعنى 
انما مراتك لالالالا تفرق كتير 



> مرسيييي يا انجل ...
> ليه بس حكمتي انه مش نافع؟



علشان لينا سنييين بنقول الكلام ده ومفيش فايدة :smile02:smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

مآ هو لو عمل منهم حآجة ولآ إتنين من غير قصد ممكن تفوت .. مآحدش ملآكـ يعنى
بس لمآ يبقى عكـ آلسنين دآ كلهـ .. تبقى آلمشكلة فى طريقته أصلاً

*وآلبنت آلمسكينة لآزم تفلت بجلدهآ :t23:*




*.،*​


----------



## Critic (15 ديسمبر 2012)

فيه غلطة بتعملها معظم البنات , انها بتشيل فى نفسها فى صمت !
بتتبع خرافة "لو بيحبنى هياخد باله من اللى بيضايقنى من غير ما اقوله" !!!
فيها ايه انها لو اضايقت من حاجة تقوله "من فضلك مش بحب الجملة دى علشان بتحسسنى بكذا او بتجرحنى متكررهاش" ؟!!


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> فيه غلطة بتعملها معظم البنات , انها بتشيل فى نفسها فى صمت !
> بتتبع خرافة "لو بيحبنى هياخد باله من اللى بيضايقنى من غير ما اقوله" !!!
> فيها ايه انها لو اضايقت من حاجة تقوله "من فضلك مش بحب الجملة دى علشان بتحسسنى بكذا او بتجرحنى متكررهاش" ؟!!



*آلتقدير وآلذوقيآت صعب تطلبهم بنفسكـ من حد :t17:
*
مش لإنه لآزم يفهمهآ لوحدهـ وإن آلمنآقشة فيهم بتوجع .. لكن حتى لو إتعملوآ بعد كدآ بيفقدوآ معنآهم
أو ممكن نحهم إتعملوآ لمجرد إننآ طلبنآ دآ .. مش لإنهم معمولين بإحسآس وقنآعة 


لكن طبعاً *فيه أخطآء معينة و**خلآفآت لآزم ينآقشو**هآ*





*.،*​​


----------



## Critic (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> آلتقدير وآلذوقيآت صعب تطلبهم بنفسكـ من حد


دى اسطورة سبب مشاكل كتير !
انتى مفترضة كدة , وهو مش شرط يكون بيتصرف طبقا لإفتراضاتك , بل أغلب الظن انه مش بيتصرف طبقا ليها , ومفيش اوبشن انه يستقل رسايل خفية انتى عايزاه يعرفها تلقائياً , ولسبب ما يخصك (ذوقيات أو كرامة أوغيره) مش راضية تعلنى بشكل مباشر عنها !
 الراجل مباشر اكتر بعكس البنت , وهى معتقده انه زيها , وده مش حاصل
اذن فلتستمر المشاكل ! , فقط لأن البنت شايفه انه المفروض يفهم من نفسه وبتستمر فى العناد الفكرى والتوقعات اللى مش هتحصل , ابدا !!


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2012)

فكرتنى بأغنية نانسى عجرم فيه حاجات تتحس :smile02:smile02 

هو فيه جزء من المشكلة زى ماقالت سيكرت ان فيه حاجات مينفعش انت تطلبها لان بتخلى شكلك بايخ وانت بتطلبها 

الحاجة التانية بقا هو الخوف من رد فعل الاخر 
يعنى هى لو قالتله الكلمة ديه بتضايقنى , فى اوقات كتير مع رجالة كتير انه بيبتدى to argue ياسلام ؟ بقا ديه بتضايقك ؟ وديه فيها ايه ؟:fun_oops: وبينتهى الامر انه مش مقتنع اساسا ان فيه حاجة غلط وانها هى اللى حساسة زيادة عن اللزوم او بتعلق على حاجات ملهاش لازمة 

بس انا معاك نظرا لاختلاف عقلية البنت عن الولد ففية حاجات هو فعلا محتاج انها تنبهه ليها علشان يعرف انها بتضايق منها 
بس هيبقا متعب وكارثى لو هى محتاجة انها تلفت نظرة على كل حاجة بيعملها او بيقولها :t17:


----------



## Critic (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> يعنى هى لو قالتله الكلمة ديه بتضايقنى , فى اوقات كتير مع رجالة كتير انه بيبتدى to argue ياسلام ؟ بقا ديه بتضايقك ؟ وديه فيها ايه ؟ وبينتهى الامر انه مش مقتنع اساسا ان فيه حاجة غلط وانها هى اللى حساسة زيادة عن اللزوم او بتعلق على حاجات ملهاش لازمة


اه دى مشكلة تانية منفصلة عنده ولازم تتعتملى معاها وتشتغلى عليها وميتسكتش عليها برضو (انه دفاعى)
بس متديكيش الحجة انك متقوليش بشكل مباشر على اللى مضايقك D:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بردو ياكريتك انت بتقيس على عقلية الراجل البنت لما بتحب حد بتتوقع انه يكون حاسس بيها ولما تقوله على حاجة بتضايقها هيتفهم ويقدر من اول مرة على اساس انه هيكون خايف على مشاعرها 
لما تقوله بقا على اللى بيضايقها وتلاقيه بيرد بالشكل ده .ده بيعمل عندها احباط غير عادى و scar لانه بيترجم عندها انه مش حاسس بيا حتى لما كلمته فى الموضوع مباشرة وبما انه مش حاسس بيا يبقا مشاعرى مش مهم عنده وبالتالى هو مش بيحبنى او يقدرنى بالشكل الكافى


----------



## Critic (15 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوة يا انجيل بس مش الحل انها تسكت !
مازال هو بيفكر بشكل مختلف ومش بيقدر يستقبل رسايل غير مباشرة !
بمعنى اصح , خدى عندك الحقيقة دى :
لو هو بيقول كلام بيضايقها , متتوقعيش منه ابدا يبطل يعمله , الا لو قالتله بشكل مباشر !
بس كدة !
خليكى بقى متوقعة مدى الحياة !!


----------



## Desert Rose (15 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مش بقول انها تفضل متوقعه انه يفهم طول الحياة 
طبعا لو فيه حاجة بتضايقها لازم تتكلم 
بس المشكله معقدة شوية وخصوصا لو ليها تجربة معاه انه بيقاوح ويدافع ومش بيرضى يعترف بالغلط او يصلحه 
ده بيحبطها وبيخليها تسكت لغاية ماتنفجر فيه 
والمشكلة ديه بتبقى ان رجالة كتير بترفض الاعتراف بالغلط على اساس انه بيفهم احسن ويعرف احسن ومش ممكن يكون غلطان كده وهى اللى بتكبر الامور 
على اساس انه MR Know it all ولا ايه رأيك انت  ؟ :smile02:smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> دى اسطورة سبب مشاكل كتير !
> انتى مفترضة كدة , وهو مش شرط يكون بيتصرف طبقا لإفتراضاتك , بل أغلب الظن انه مش بيتصرف طبقا ليها , ومفيش اوبشن انه يستقل رسايل خفية انتى عايزاه يعرفها تلقائياً , ولسبب ما يخصك (ذوقيات أو كرامة أوغيره) مش راضية تعلنى بشكل مباشر عنها !
> الراجل مباشر اكتر بعكس البنت , وهى معتقده انه زيها , وده مش حاصل
> اذن فلتستمر المشاكل ! , فقط لأن البنت شايفه انه المفروض يفهم من نفسه وبتستمر فى العناد الفكرى والتوقعات اللى مش هتحصل , ابدا !!


فيه* ألف بآء ذوقيآت* يآ كريتكـ وهى دى إللى بنتكلم عليهآ
يعنى معظم آلجمل إللى فى آلموضوع دآ وآلتآنى ممكن يتعبر عنهآ بشكل ألطف ومن غير مآ تضآيقهآ

لكن بآلنسبة لخلآفآتهم *فلآزم يتنآقشوآ* فيهآ ودآ إللى مش مختلفة معآكـ فيه خآلص

ثم إن إنت رآفض طبيعة آلبنت وعآيزهآ هى تقدر طبيعة آلشآب إزآى يعنى 
زى مآ هو مبآشر هى حسآسة
فهو مفروض يوصل معلومته آلمبآشرة بشكل لطيف زى مآ هى مفروض تقلل حسآسيتهآ شوية وتفهم طبيعته 




*.،*​


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بصراحة من النقاشات القليلة اللي الاقي نفسي محتار فيها بين الناحيتين وكل واحد معاه حق 

- من ناحية...احنا فعلاً يا انجل للاسف ما بنعرفش انتو بتفكروا ازاي بالظبط خصوصاً اللي معندوش اخت وكده....فطبيعي بنفترض غصب عننا انكو بتفكرو زينا...ده التقريب الوحيد المتاح ليا مثلاً...

- ومن ناحية تانية...فعلاً زي ما سيكرت قالت وانتي قلتي....الحاجة لو ماجاتش منه من نفسه...يبقى مالهاش معنى....وكمان لو قالت له وهو قاوح هتبقى بايخة اوي...

- بس كريتيك هنا برضو معاه حق في انه لو بيقاوح دي مشكلة كبيرة فيه في حد ذاتها...

- بس برضو مش كل الرجالة عنيدة وبتتمسك برأيها كده 

- بس برضو سهل فعلاً الوقوع في فخ ودي بتضايقك ليه؟ انتي حساسة اوي كده ليه؟
وده بسبب ان الواحد بيفترض تلقائياً ان البنت بتفكر زيه لو ماخدش باله...

عايزين الحل؟ اعدموا كل اللي مالهمش أخت زيي كده 

حاجة محيرة بصراحة 


بس انا عموماً باستفيد منكو اهو....اديني ع الاقل باعرف ايه بيضايق البنت عشان اتفاداه، واعرف ان مش هي اللي حساسة انما كل البنات كده


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

معلش البوست ده بالذات لازم اعلق عليه...



Angel.Eyes قال:


> no actually some people fall for it
> وانا منهم احيانا :smile02:smile02
> بس على فكرة لما تكون بتعمل shopping وهتشترى حاجات كتير بالاسعار ديه بالشكل ده بتعمل فرق صدقنى فى الفلوس اللى هتدفعها فى الاخر اسألنى انا علشان انا shopping expert :smile02:smile02
> 
> [/COLOR]




اممممم...لا مش فاهم برضو بتضحك عليكي ازاي دي؟
انا اصلاً كده كده ما باجمعش ولا اعد  انا بانزل اشتري اللي انا عايزه ومحتاجه...
ممكن اخد الحاجة اللي عليها offer لكن .99 دي مش هتخيل عليا ابداً يعني 
وكده كده مش باجمع باروح وادفع زي الشاطر ومش باراجع وراهم حتى باكسل



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايوة انا قولتلك هى تحمل نفس المعنى بس الكلمة نفسا تفرق
> يعنى لما تقول : ايه ده ؟ شكلك وحش انهارده التسريحة ديه وحشة عليكى
> غير لما تقول : على فكرة انتى حلوة على طول وانهارده زى القمر بس امبارح كنتى احلى , يمكن تسريحة شعرك امبارح كانت لايقة عليكى اكتر ؟
> there is a hugggggggggggggge difference
> ...



طب كويس انك قلتي بقى 
يبقى ناكل بعقلكو حلاوة الواحد ماكانش متخيل ان ممكن يفلت بحاجة زي دي 



Angel.Eyes قال:


> انت بتفكر بعقلية الراجل وعايز تطبقها على البنت ؟
> لا مش صح انت بتفكر بطريقة غيرها ده غير ان اللى هيقولك كده لو كان واحد صاحبك ولا زميلك مش هتفرق معاك اوى لو قالك مش فاضيلك مش هتجرحك يعنى
> انما مراتك لالالالا تفرق كتير
> 
> [/COLOR]



للاسف فعلاً خصوصاً اللي مالوش اخت...بيفترض غصب عنه ان البنت بتفكر زيه..
اصل ما قداموش تقريب approximation تاني فده المتاح...

بس اهو ادينا بنتعلم انكو بتحبو الاونطة وانها بتجيب نتيجة 



Angel.Eyes قال:


> علشان لينا سنييين بنقول الكلام ده ومفيش فايدة :smile02:smile02



جربي بس ادينا بنتعلم اهو .... ربنا يخلي لنا التوبيكس دي


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

وإنت فآكر يآ جونى إن إللى ليهم أخوآت بنآت آلمشكلة عندهم محلولة ..!!!  *:t23:

أعتقد هى طبيعة بشرية *كلنآ بنقيس تفكير وردود أفعآل آلنآس على نفسنآ
بس بنسب بتتفآوت من شخص للتآنى حسب شخصيته وتفكيرة طبعاً
 



*.،*​


----------



## Strident (15 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> وإنت فآكر يآ جونى إن إللى ليهم أخوآت بنآت آلمشكلة عندهم محلولة ..!!!  *:t23:
> 
> ...



اه بصراحة....

بيبقى طول عمره بنات داخلة ورايحة ويكلم دي ويهزر مع دي....وبيعرف هم بيحبوا ايه وكده....

اللي معندوش بيحتاج كورسات مكثفة ويا يلحق يتعلم يا ما يلحقش


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2012)

يعنى نننزل المجموعه التالته ولا ايه ظروفكم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يعنى نننزل المجموعه التالته ولا ايه ظروفكم​


*نزل يا ميلو فى الانتظار *​


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نزل يا ميلو فى الانتظار *​




لا ما اصل انا مكسل اكتب وبتلكك :2:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لا ما اصل انا مكسل اكتب وبتلكك :2:​


*طب لما حضرتك تفوق من حالة الكسل المذمن اللى عندك دى 
ابقى نزل الجزء التالت 
يخرب بيت الكسل :dntknw:*​


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ﻻ وحياتك يﻻ بسرعة مستنيينه...

بس بما انك سينجل بتجيب الكﻻم ده منين بقى؟


----------



## Desert Rose (16 ديسمبر 2012)

> اممممم...لا مش فاهم برضو بتضحك عليكي ازاي دي؟
> انا اصلاً كده كده ما باجمعش ولا اعد  انا بانزل اشتري اللي انا عايزه ومحتاجه...
> ممكن اخد الحاجة اللي عليها offer لكن .99 دي مش هتخيل عليا ابداً يعني
> وكده كده مش باجمع باروح وادفع زي الشاطر ومش باراجع وراهم حتى باكسل



مش عارفه هى عمليه نفسية يعنى هى اريح نفسيا لما تشوف الحاجة سعرها مثلا 49.99 افضل من 50 
انا مش بجمع بس هى بتعمل فرق لما تكون هتشترى حاجات كتير 
 


> طب كويس انك قلتي بقى
> يبقى ناكل بعقلكو حلاوة الواحد ماكانش متخيل ان ممكن يفلت بحاجة زي دي



شوفت بقا انت فهمتها ازاى ؟ لا ما هو انت بتضحك عليها هى هتفهم بردو 
احنا بنفهم مين اللى بياكل بعقلنا حلاوة ومين اللى بيتكلم بجد يعنى انت لما تقولها انا مشغول دلوقتى وهسمعك بعدين يبقا انت فعلا you mean it وهتسمعها بعدين فعلا مش اى كلام علشان تخلص منها وخلاص لانها هتفهم انك بتضحك عليها ويومك هيبقا ..... pink :fun_oops:




> للاسف فعلاً خصوصاً اللي مالوش اخت...بيفترض غصب عنه ان البنت بتفكر زيه..
> اصل ما قداموش تقريب approximation تاني فده المتاح...
> 
> بس اهو ادينا بنتعلم انكو بتحبو الاونطة وانها بتجيب نتيجة



لا حتى اللى ليه اخت بردو ممكن يكون عنده مشكلة لان معاملتك لاختك غير معاملتك لمراتك خالص 
لا مش بنحب الاونطة زى ماقولتلك فوق , ذاكر كويس :t17:
 


> جربي بس ادينا بنتعلم اهو .... ربنا يخلي لنا التوبيكس دي



صدقنى مش بقا عندنا امل فيكو :smile01:smile01


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفه هى عمليه نفسية يعنى هى اريح نفسيا لما تشوف الحاجة سعرها مثلا 49.99 افضل من 50
> انا مش بجمع بس هى بتعمل فرق لما تكون هتشترى حاجات كتير



ده لو 100 حاجة....هتفرق في دوﻻر واحد يا انجل!!! 



Angel.Eyes قال:


> شوفت بقا انت فهمتها ازاى ؟ لا ما هو انت بتضحك عليها هى هتفهم بردو
> احنا بنفهم مين اللى بياكل بعقلنا حلاوة ومين اللى بيتكلم بجد يعنى انت لما تقولها انا مشغول دلوقتى وهسمعك بعدين يبقا انت فعلا you mean it وهتسمعها بعدين فعلا مش اى كلام علشان تخلص منها وخلاص لانها هتفهم انك بتضحك عليها ويومك هيبقا ..... pink :fun_oops:
> 
> 
> ...




اااااااه كده makes sense
انا اتفاجئت برضو بصراحة ان حد يحب يتضحك عليه كده....
اصل ده اللي فهمته من شقاوة....بس قلت يمكن بﻻش افتي....

ﻻ كده الكﻻم فعﻻً ليه معنى....لان الاونطة بايخة...وزي ما قلت فوق لو حد عملها معايا هاقول له قول لي مش فاضيلك انما ما تاكلش بعقلي حﻻوة ...

اوك يبقى الحل بقى زي ما قلتي...الواحد يأجل شوية بس يبين انه فعﻻً مهتم بس مش مﻻحق....وهيعوضها في اقرب فرصة (اللي هي هاسمعك اول لما ارجع عشان اكون مركز معاكي)



Angel.Eyes قال:


> صدقنى مش بقا عندنا امل فيكو :smile01:smile01




انتي بالذات مابتحبيش التعميم وكده 
اش عرفك هو انتي يعني جربتي مع حد وفشلتي تعلميه قبل كده؟ 

هتجيب نتيجة ما تقلقيش


----------

